# Extreme Ironing



## NancyNGA (Jul 26, 2016)

Extreme ironing (also called EI)  is "the latest danger sport that combines the thrills of an extreme outdoor activity with the satisfaction of a well-pressed shirt."


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 26, 2016)

...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 28, 2016)

Extreme Ironing - FAIL!    






You can't make this stuff up.  I love it!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2016)

LOL, too funny! I know someone who irons EVERYthing


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2016)

This is so stupid it's funny!  I gave up ironing years ago -- it if needs ironing, I don't need IT.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 12, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> LOL, too funny! I know someone who irons EVERYthing



But does he iron every-WHERE?


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm amazed that's even a thing. Too funny!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2016)

Mooooove over......


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2016)

Why not?


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 23, 2016)

Those are great!  I still do a lot of ironing - mostly because I cannot stand wrinkles and a rumpled look and I won't buy polyester. It is so wonderful to take out a fresh dishtowel all nice and pressed.  I also have ALWAYS ironed my pillowcases (my favorite chore as a child) - love that crisp look and feel.  I took it to heart from all those historical novels when they spoke about "crisp bed linens."  Ah well, I like a pressed shirt but am not going to that extreme to get it done!  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 7, 2017)

Off road extreme ironing


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2017)

ANY ironing for me would be extreme....


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 8, 2017)

jujube said:


> ANY ironing for me would be extreme....



Boy oh boy am I EVER with you there!  I gave it up years ago.


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Boy oh boy am I EVER with you there!  I gave it up years ago.



I have no idea what I was thinking, but when we bought our RV seven years ago, I bought an iron and a small table-top ironing board to keep in the RV.  Seven summers later, the iron has never been taken out of the box and the ironing board is still sealed in plastic.  

I actually prefer to wear my clothes wrinkled......it draws attention away from my face.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 10, 2017)

How about this?  When the stove burner goes out?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 22, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 17, 2017)

Aww... An extreme ironer taking a nap.   I just thought this was cute.layful:


----------

